# venison pastrami on the uds



## big game cook (Oct 7, 2008)

i used cowgirls recipe last week on a venison tip roast. i let it cure and today i was smoking some chicks and ribs. added the tip just now after a soak in water. re seasoned it and popped on the uds. breaking it in with all kinds of foods.


going in fridge to cure.


re seasoned.



on uds.



ill post more after its done.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2008)

how long did you let that baby cure?

temps to smoke at?

seasoning used?

wood to smoke over?

how big was the piece of venison......?

but it DOES looke great..........


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking good Big Game! Hope it turns out well for you. :)


----------



## big game cook (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont want to take credit for this. i followed cowgirls recipe.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=23098
the tip venison roast was about 2.5 lbs. so i used 1/2 of the seasonings that were listed.

i rubbed cure on it 10/2 so its cured 5 days.

smoking at 250-275 on the uds. ill take it to 165 or so and wrap it.

smoking on a 50/50 mix of charwood lump and birquets with 3-4 chunks of apple in the firebox.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 8, 2008)

well i sliced it on the slicer. still a warm. looks good. could have cured another day or two and i think i should have pulled off an hr sooner. trial and error. its a tad dry. darn foil had a tiny hole and i lost my juices.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













but not bad. still warm. sliced thin for sammies. back in fridge. ill give it a chilled taste test tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Big Game... It looks delicious. Good color!


----------



## ronp (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job bet it was yummo. You got* Points* for going outa the box man.


----------



## grothe (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good ta me....give us an update on the chilled taste test.  Tastes better the next day anyway!!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks mighty tasty.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 9, 2008)

cold test was better. seemed to have a moister taste when i put it in a plastic bag to chill. ate some with cheese and crackers. still neede3d to be off a lil sooner. think ill just try again. got mustard seeds now too.


----------



## grothe (Oct 9, 2008)

That's my excuse to smoke more...."Didn't come out quite right - better try another one"!! LOL
Go for it!!!!!!!


----------

